# Scarborough



## arvi (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Everybody,

I am looking for some information on Scarborough area, (Ellesmere – Kennedy Rd) in Toronto. 

I have 2 kids and planning for the school in that area. I have read some comments over the Internet and It is like crime prone area or so and some what neutral response.

Can any one guide me, whether that area is clean and safe for family stay? 

I know so many families must be living there, so my question may be little odd, 

Appreciate all the guidance and valuable support

Regards


----------



## TheWesties59 (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi 

I know the area well having spent some time in Canad with family. I wouldn't recommend the area, however, if you go east to Port Union and then South this is the West Rouge Region and is a really lovely area.

My Uncle and his family live there and we will too once our blooming application gets moving!

Ajax, Pickering and Whitby are also nice arears, still off the 401 but going east out of the Greater Toronto Area. The area is cheaper to buy than Scarborough and you are only 10-15 minutes away from the area you are looking at!

Best of luck 

Westie


----------



## annalynne (Apr 30, 2010)

arvi said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> I am looking for some information on Scarborough area, (Ellesmere – Kennedy Rd) in Toronto.
> 
> ...


I AGREE with Westie! I'm actually from West Rouge and it's a GREAT place to live! They're doing a massive waterfront redevelopment project and it's going to be AMAZING!  

As for schools, I graduated from Sir Oliver Mowat Collegiate Institute (Grades 9-12) and it was a really good school. 

Ellesmere and Kennedy is too crowded for my taste. It's beside the Electronics Stores strip and quite busy.


----------



## TheWesties59 (Mar 29, 2010)

annalynne said:


> I AGREE with Westie! I'm actually from West Rouge and it's a GREAT place to live! They're doing a massive waterfront redevelopment project and it's going to be AMAZING!
> 
> As for schools, I graduated from Sir Oliver Mowat Collegiate Institute (Grades 9-12) and it was a really good school.
> 
> Ellesmere and Kennedy is too crowded for my taste. It's beside the Electronics Stores strip and quite busy.


Yes both my cousins when to Mowat Collegiate! We definately prefer the quite of West Rouge or Ajax

Westie xx


----------

